# modifiers-when using modifier



## tadavis (Oct 20, 2007)

when using modifier 59 and 26 which comes first--ex: 72275 26 59 or 72275 59 26?


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 21, 2007)

26 would come first.  

The only way I know to explain it is to say that the "Pro fee" nature of the charge takes precedence over another reimbursement-affecting mod (59).

Good luck!


----------

